
Writing a face recognition library interface is hard. Really hard. - mariorz
http://lbrandy.com/blog/2009/06/writing-a-face-recognition-library-interface-is-hard/
======
pmorici
I have a strong distaste for businesses that tout their amazing technology but
then don't put even ball park figure costs on their products website.
exceptionally annoying.

~~~
scott_s
Looks like it's the cost of sending an email:
[http://www.pittpatt.com/products/ft_sdk/sdk_users_guide.html...](http://www.pittpatt.com/products/ft_sdk/sdk_users_guide.html#license_file)

~~~
pmorici
Doubtful, I don't see a link any place where you can download the actual SDK.

~~~
greendestiny
If anyone has any idea of a ballpark, I'd love to know.

------
anigbrowl
I'll bet. good article, and your product continues to look interesting. I'm
browsing the SDK documentation and would like you congratulate you on its
accessibility. (for context, he's talking about: <http://www.pittpatt.com/>)

------
jrockway
_Error reporting. Figure out a way to handle errors in a useful manner and
report that information back to the developer. This is probably the second
most soul crushing endeavor in all of programming._

How so? This sounds like a simple case of using continuations. If something
odd happens, call the callback. The user code can then decide what to do;
either continue the computation, abort it, or do something else.

(BTW, about Qt being the most elegant library... does it still require "moc"?
If so, that's not exactly elegant; at best it's a horrible hack, at worst, Qt
is a programming language that compiles to C++. Neither are particularly
elegant.)

